# 1st Bow kill Whitetail mount



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

This buck was my first bow kill, shot it this past season. I took it to a local guy who is highly recommended and charged 
me $325 and did an amazing job IMO  Just thought I'd share, thanks for looking.


----------



## David1414 (Apr 25, 2010)

Really nice deer and mount. Congrats. Really good price to, out here in AZ it's about 5-6 hundred for a deer shoulder mount.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

looks good! congrats on a great buck


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, he had 14 total points and grossed over 153. I shot him just a couple of days into season and my Taxidermist told me he would have him finished in 2.5 weeks...he called me exactly 2.5 weeks later and I picked him up.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Really nice buck and great looking mount! 

I can only dream my first bow kill will be at least close to that...


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

I dreamed about it for years and years and unless I pay thousands, I will probably only go down in size


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

early season buck? looks great! he would look pretty cool in half creep I think! but overall very nice mount.


----------



## svanderploeg (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome mount, I can only hope to see one like that in my life time!


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful buck, congrats


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

a great buck for sure


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice buck


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

looks good and sounds reasonable


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck and great mount.


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, it was definitely a hunt of a life time but I'm hoping to get a chance at another good one this year...I'm hooked on bow hunting for sure.


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

nice, congrats!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)

Beautifil mount and beautiful buck. 2.5 weeks and $325?!? Wow! I paid $140 more than that and still dont have it back. He told me mid april BTW.


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

TRUTH said:


> Beautifil mount and beautiful buck. 2.5 weeks and $325?!? Wow! I paid $140 more than that and still dont have it back. He told me mid april BTW.


Thanks guys. When I handed him over to my taxidermist, he told me that he only had one in front of me. I was surprised when he said it would only be 2.5 weeks...it was to the day when he called me. He is the best in my area and is a super guy, I'm hoping he comes on a couple of hunts with me this year.


----------



## spitndrum (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Justin Wyrick (Jul 13, 2011)

nice buck


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Man, what a buck for your first bow buck! That'll spoil ya!


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

lewie62 said:


> Man, what a buck for your first bow buck! That'll spoil ya!


I'm afraid I have no where to go but down from here


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

looks great


----------



## limbsaver73 (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Question for the taxidermists about my mount...I noticed that the bottom eye lids on my mount are pulling away from the eyes and wanted to see what y'all do in cases like that. Do you charge to fix stuff like that or fix it as you have time? I was very pleased with the job my taxidermist did and still am, I was just thinking about taking it to him to fix it but didn't want to offend him or anything. Just thought I would see what y'all suggest. Thanks


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

call him up and let him know... let him explain why it happened... for all we know he never tanned the skin at all... 2.5 week turn around, and $325........ time will tell as the months go by.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

MMR5 said:


> Question for the taxidermists about my mount...I noticed that the bottom eye lids on my mount are pulling away from the eyes and wanted to see what y'all do in cases like that. Do you charge to fix stuff like that or fix it as you have time? I was very pleased with the job my taxidermist did and still am, I was just thinking about taking it to him to fix it but didn't want to offend him or anything. Just thought I would see what y'all suggest. Thanks


That's to be expected when a mount is finished before it is completely dry. That's one of the downsides to getting something back in two weeks...it was cheap though.


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

MMR5 said:


> Question for the taxidermists about my mount...I noticed that the bottom eye lids on my mount are pulling away from the eyes and wanted to see what y'all do in cases like that. Do you charge to fix stuff like that or fix it as you have time? I was very pleased with the job my taxidermist did and still am, I was just thinking about taking it to him to fix it but didn't want to offend him or anything. Just thought I would see what y'all suggest. Thanks


Why would he be offended?


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

LL710 said:


> Why would he be offended?


Not sure but you never know...I know a lot of people that use him


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

If anything, he should thank you for bringing it to his attention so that he can correct his procedures to eliminate the problem. If he tells you that this is normal ( which it isn't) you are just going to have to live with it.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

In 2.5 weeks it would still be hanging in my drying room. I give all my gameheads atleast 3-4 weeks to completely dry. Some guys will rush the drying period and that can lead to problems down the road. Depending on humidity levels and studio temps, your mount might not have been dry enough to finish.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice buck! Kinda looks like a doe with big ol' antlers


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

schruthg said:


> Nice buck! Kinda looks like a doe with big ol' antlers


Had a taxi do that with my 6pt of mine. Was a beautiful dark colored deer, dark horns full of tree bark *was making a rub when he felt the arrow* I get back a mount with pristine clean horns no bark or shavings, and a light colored hide. I was needless to say pissed. Waited 8 months to get back someone elses deer sporting my bucks horns and no character left in it. Got a full refund, glad I did because now the entire lower end of the mount is bald from he didn't tan the hide properly. Needless to say last mount he's getting period!


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

srsbznz said:


> Had a taxi do that with my 6pt of mine. Was a beautiful dark colored deer, dark horns full of tree bark *was making a rub when he felt the arrow* I get back a mount with pristine clean horns no bark or shavings, and a light colored hide. I was needless to say pissed. Waited 8 months to get back someone elses deer sporting my bucks horns and no character left in it. Got a full refund, glad I did because now the entire lower end of the mount is bald from he didn't tan the hide properly. Needless to say last mount he's getting period!


That's one of the worst horror stories I've heard of...


----------

